# Advice about culinary school- I made it through



## haolegirltatu (May 17, 2004)

I wanted to give a general post about culinary school and the few things I can look back on and wish I knew then-

I know a few schools will take you with out any kitchen expirience- this is a bad Idea- it is a really bad time to figure out you dont like the pressure of a line- when you are 6 weeks from graduating.

if you are intersted in Pastry- forgo the full culinary- I wish I would have - it would have saved me alot of money ( and time) if i hadnt been talked into by the admissions person to go to the full program.

YOU WILL NOT BE A CHEF WHEN YOU GET OUT OF SCHOOL. ( my chefs told me a billion times, but I thought I was going to be the next susan spicer, no really THEY ARENT KIDDING...YOU WILL MOST LIKELY BE A LINE COOK for some time - unless you have former high end kitchen training.

Dont Miss Class- School goes by so quickly - you miss so much by missing class.

You dont need expensive knifes to be a good cook- just sharp ones.

They guy you work with from Equador cooks circles around you

Culinary schools are not the same - that is true- but most of it is up to you- I have seen CIA graduates walk into the chocolaterie and beg for a job- and I have seen really good workers from the community collage programs smoke some of my "real" culinary school friends. It has so much to do with loosing ego- wanting to work hard and having a drive to be the best- but knowing you HAVE TO PAY YOUR DUES TO be great. 

Some people get a break and do very well out of school- but most of us - just end up with a greater knowlage of food and the love of salt. And that is a heck of a good start.


----------



## chef_tim (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello... Can I ask where you went to school? I'm getting ready to start @ the CCA here in San Francisco... I will keep in mind of what you said...



-tim


----------



## haolegirltatu (May 17, 2004)

I attended LeCordon Bleu here in Minnesota. I was lucky to have some pretty amazing chefs to learn from , one I hated the most - and learned the most from.....Good luck In your schooling- and I mean it!


----------



## chef_tim (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you! I'm going to need it...hahaha 



-tim


----------



## joyinacceptance (Sep 9, 2005)

*bows to your wisdom*

I haven't been in culinary school for very long, but I do agree with everything you just said.


----------



## canmy02 (Oct 3, 2005)

I am in culinary school myself and I love it. I go to California School of Culinary Arts in Pasadena, Ca. I am studying to be a pastry chef and specialize in wedding cakes. I love my instructors and I'm doing what I always wanted to. Keep your head up and you will make it to the top. Good luck in all you do.


----------

